# Retirement in Tijuana/Rosarito Beach?



## LPat (Nov 15, 2013)

I am interested in retiring in Tijuana/Rosarito Beach.

My background is practicing entertainment law. I also have experience booking bands. I would like to work booking Nashville artists in Baja and Southern California.

I will be spending a vacation week in Rosarito Beach from 12/20/13 to 12/27/13. 

I have decided to leave my car at the US border and take a bus to Rosarito Beach.

Where would be the best place to leave my car?

What bus should I take to Rosarito Beach?

I am interested in meeting up with ExPat Retirees to get info on retirement in Mexico.

:wave:


----------



## jan571 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wish I could put my two cents worth but my experience is EXTREMELY outdated. 30 some yes ago I loved it!


----------



## MichelleRN (Nov 4, 2013)

*Incoming*



LPat said:


> I am interested in retiring in Tijuana/Rosarito Beach


LPat, I sent you a PM.


----------

